# replacement awning parts.



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

what a weekend! saw the skies go black on sunday afternoon and though, 'I'd better put the awning away'. Just walking towards it and this bl**dy huricane came hammering across the field fron nowhere and ripped the whole awning off the side of the R.V and threw it over the roof. Nice! ;-(
I need a complete new fabric and a couple of hardwear parts for the arms.!
Anyone know of a dealer for A & E Systems (Dometic) awnings in the U.K or perhaps a company who may be able to re-stich the existing heavy duty vinyl fabric.
Gonna try all thr dealers later (TravelWorld e.t.c) but last time I tried they were less than useless on awnings.


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your awning .

ABP accessories deal with your make give them a call 08700 115111

27 Nether End
Great Dalby
Leicestershire LE14 2EY

Regards

Lampie


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[quoteABP accessories ...........

Cheers buddy.
Called them this morn'. They've got the hardwear in stock and they've ordered me a new canopy. Should come to about £350 all in. Lot of brass but much better than the grand I thought it might be!


----------

